# Mitsubishi Rayon Javln fx m7 - Any info please



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know anything about the Mitsubishi Rayon Javln fx m7. I have not come across it before. I would love to know the kick, weight and how it plays please, ie does it play stiffer than some, would a regular feel stiffish. Or really any info.

Thank you.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 18, 2013)

My mate plays a javlin fx in his 910f 3w and it plays very stiff. Dont know the weight of it as only had a few shots with it but by christ is it stiff.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			My mate plays a javlin fx in his 910f 3w and it plays very stiff. Dont know the weight of it as only had a few shots with it but by christ is it stiff.
		
Click to expand...


Thats, what flex is marked on it? S or X?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 18, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Thats, what flex is marked on it? S or X?
		
Click to expand...

Stiff. Would hate to see what x would be. Might as well strap a scaffold pole to the head


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 18, 2013)

I remember hitting one of these quite a while back.

Mid/Mid-High just about everything! Launch; Spin; Kick; Torque. Seemed a bit stiff to flex, though there are worse (eg. NV Proto*p*ype). M7 - 70 gms (about). I think the Hybrid shaft was deemed to be more 'special' than Driver/Fairway.

Seems to be a bit Love/Hate with the kick profile. Wasn't to my taste, though I'd been used to Matrix 'hinge' for quite a while.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2013)

It came up on a 3 wood head I am considering but it does not sound like my cup of team. As it happens it is a regular, so a regular that plays like a stiff might be fine but still, not looking for a low kick shaft.

Thanks all


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 18, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			It came up on a 3 wood head I am considering but it does not sound like my cup of team. As it happens it is a regular, so a regular that plays like a stiff might be fine but still, not looking for a low kick shaft.

Thanks all
		
Click to expand...

Er Mid/High - as I posted..


Shaft	Flex   	Length	Weight	Tip OD	Tip Lengh	Butt OD	Torque	Kick Point
Javln FX M7	R	46	       69	        .335	        4	        .600	        3.9	        Mid/high


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Er Mid/High - as I posted..


Shaft	Flex   	Length	Weight	Tip OD	Tip Lengh	Butt OD	Torque	Kick Point
Javln FX M7	R	46	       69	        .335	        4	        .600	        3.9	        Mid/high
		
Click to expand...

Ye thanks. Low kick point = high flight, or mid/high in this case, so lowish kick.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2013)

this one is mid/high kick ie mid/low flight, very boardy, totally unresponsive when I tried it, struggle to see it suiting you Al


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry Fox, you were talking about the kick maybe not the flight.

Thanks Steve, it was on a Ping G20 3 wood and being as it was a friendly head I thought it maybe a friendly shaft (though kinda doubted it). I shall be giving it a miss.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141016927152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 19, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Sorry Fox, you were talking about the kick maybe not the flight.

Thanks Steve, it was on a Ping G20 3 wood and being as it was a friendly head I thought it maybe a friendly shaft (though kinda doubted it). I shall be giving it a miss.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I was talking BOTH - though admittedly that's unusual. There's more to a shaft profile, these days, than just kick point. 'Tip' and other attributes certainly have a bearing on flight. 

As I said, it seems more love or hate than most shafts. It may be a shaft that really suits a particular swing type and doesn't suit others! So worth trying first rather than just taking a punt - and that price seems 'full'.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Nope. I was talking BOTH - though admittedly that's unusual. There's more to a shaft profile, these days, than just kick point. 'Tip' and other attributes certainly have a bearing on flight. 

As I said, it seems more love or hate than most shafts. It may be a shaft that really suits a particular swing type and doesn't suit others! So worth trying first rather than just taking a punt - and that price seems 'full'.
		
Click to expand...


I am thinking its for a strong player with a quick temp but ye its not one to take a punk on and it was Â£22 when I first saw it, thought it may fly under the radar.


----------



## Ethan (Jul 19, 2013)

Javln is a good shaft in the mid launch - low spin lightweight class. I have heard that it is like a cross between a Blueboard (Kaili) and a Fubuki, so a smooth but stable shaft.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Javln is a good shaft in the mid launch - low spin lightweight class. I have heard that it is like a cross between a Blueboard (Kaili) and a Fubuki, so a smooth but stable shaft.
		
Click to expand...


Hmm ok, that sounds pretty friendly. Fundy said he tried it in his driver fitting last year or the year before and it was beyond dead, felt like it had a damper in the grip DEAD!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 19, 2013)

Personally I wouldnt liken it to the Fubuki. I use a Fubuki S 74 in my 5w and the Javelin 3w I tried was much more stiff. I hit the Fubuki well, I couldnt hit the Javelin for love nor money.


----------

